# sendxmpp doesn't work with TLS



## Hund (May 27, 2020)

I installed FreeBSD 12.1 on my Raspberry Pi 2 yesterday and I have some issues with the old Perl-script sendxmpp (version 1.24) not working for me. I have the package `security/ca_root_nss` and I have tried specifying every single path I could think of.


```
$ echo "Test" | sendxmpp <adress> -t --tls-ca-path="/usr/local/etc/ssl"
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/bin/sendxmpp line 381.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1829.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 2735.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 2737.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1668.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1669.
Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1669.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1671.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1673.
Use of uninitialized value in numeric eq (==) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1673.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1675.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1678.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 2615.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 2735.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 2737.
Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1440.
Use of uninitialized value in numeric eq (==) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1443.
Use of uninitialized value within %status in numeric eq (==) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1506.
Use of uninitialized value in subtraction (-) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1507.
Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1669.
Use of uninitialized value in numeric eq (==) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1673.
Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Net/XMPP/Connection.pm line 433.
Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Net/XMPP/Connection.pm line 440.
Use of uninitialized value in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Net/XMPP/Connection.pm line 433.
Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/local/bin/sendxmpp line 515.
Error 'AuthSend': [?]
Use of uninitialized value $sid in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1668.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1669.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1671.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1673.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1266.
Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1266.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1266.
Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1266.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1267.
Use of uninitialized value in delete at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1267.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1268.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1270.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1270.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1270.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1270.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1270.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in hash element at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1270.
Use of uninitialized value $sid in delete at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/Stream.pm line 1272.
```

I have also noted that it looks like FreeBSD uses one single file for the certs while some (all?) Linux based operating systems uses one file per cert, at least in Gentoo and Debian.

Is there anything I can do to make this work? sendxmpp is a very important must have tool for me.

Thank you for your time!


----------

